# Alabama Deep Sea Fishing Rodeo



## CaptainRambo (Jun 22, 2009)

Anyone fishing the rodeo 






www.adsfr.com


----------



## gi joe (Apr 13, 2009)

I'll be there. Probably stick close to the coast, but may try to sneak off one day if the weather permits. Just need to get my ticket punched for the Contender drawing.


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be at the weigh in, photographing fish!:takephoto


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

we are fsihng. we are going to try and catch a monster tiger shark and bottom bump a little bit.


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

We'll see y'all there!


----------



## riptide2250 (Jan 2, 2008)

we'llsee you there:usaflag


----------



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

I'll be ther with "STRIKE TWO". Skipper say's he has a new strategy for KIng's. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Kingsare ripping at Cedar Point Pier... I wouldnt pass it up if you enter a jackpot!

We will there slow trolling live bonita around cedar point pier! Entering the Big Game and King Jackpot


----------



## GREENFISH (Jul 7, 2009)

> *LATERALINE (7/14/2009)*Kingsare ripping at Cedar Point Pier... I wouldnt pass it up if you enter a jackpot!
> 
> We will there slow trolling live bonita around cedar point pier! Entering the Big Game and King Jackpot


man i just dont know if theres enough fish to go around .......... with all the charters running out that way:doh


----------



## GREENFISH (Jul 7, 2009)

i heard a possible state record white trout was caught slow trolling a bonita last night:letsparty


----------



## CaptainRambo (Jun 22, 2009)

Whats the weather gonna be like?


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

you might want to save that one for thursday night.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

we'll see you there..........bottom bumpin and trolling a bit. come on smoker king


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't fish it this year becuase I had to leave town for work. Looks like I am spared another beating this year though.

*Tonight*...Southwest winds 10 to 15 knots increasing to around 15 knots after midnight. Seas building to 2 to 3 feet. Isolated showers and thunderstorms.

*Friday*...West winds around 15 knots becoming southwest 15 to 20 knots in the late morning and afternoon. Seas building to 2 to 4 feet. Chance of showers and thunderstorms.

*Friday Night*...Southwest winds 15 to 20 knots becoming west around 20 knots in the late evening and overnight. Seas building to 3 to 5 feet. Chance of showers and thunderstorms.

*Saturday*...West winds around 20 knots decreasing to 15 to 20 knots late in the morning and afternoon. Seas 3 to 5 feet. Showers and thunderstorms likely.

*Saturday Night*...West winds around 15 knots becoming north 15 to 20 knots early in the morning. Seas 2 to 4 feet. Chance of showers and thunderstorms.

*Sunday*...Northeast winds 15 to 20 knots becoming east 5 to 10 knots in the afternoon...then becoming southwest around 10 knots in the evening becoming west 10 to 15 knots after midnight. Seas 2 to 3 feet. Chance of showers and thunderstorms.


----------

